# n



## nuttymummy

k​


----------



## honeybee2

it looks incredible! very personal x


----------



## nuttymummy

silly double post!


----------



## honeybee2

I know 6 months!!! its actually mad! I started posting on here when I was 18months off like yourself and Ill tell you now-its gone as quick as a flash! xx


----------



## honeybee2

there are tons! dont let that scare you- wedding planning is an absolute pleasure!!!


----------



## honeybee2

ye there are alot of things I cant do untill like a month or a few weeks before. My wedding is a project, its my hooby- and I know its the one thing I can do well. If there was a degree in wedding planning, Id give up my degree in history and get a 1:1 in it! ha!


----------



## SarTheBear

This sounds amazing!! How cool! I love the pompom things! 
Will look forward to reading more!! 
What is the adult piñata going to have inside?! X


----------



## NuKe

i like ur style layday! im wearing iron fists AND converse too!


----------



## NuKe

zebracorns! wearing them for ceremony, meal and first dance. then off they be flung! mine fit too as my theme is the rainbow!


----------



## JessdueJan

This sounds amazing 
Love that first bouquet, very bright and colourful :)


----------



## gemgti

oh i want to get married at the zoo :cry: lol why didnt i think of that


----------



## princessellie

aww thats gna be mint!! pauls wearing pink converse aswell, im debating getting the babies some mini pink converse to go with their dresses, im wearing pink heels :haha: we like pink :haha:


----------



## jellytot

wow what a fab wedding you are going to have! your little ones will have an amazing day too!! happy planning :)


----------



## BertieBones

I love ur ideas nuttymummy! so original!

Can't wait to c ur cake and cupcake favours, I've seen some of your cakes before and they r fab x


----------



## JessdueJan

haha I'm liking them floating animals..I'd love to pinch them for my center pieces but as my wedding isn't at a zoo people would probably think Id gone mad!


----------



## gemgti

are you doing your own cake lol x


----------



## slb80

What fantasic ideas for a very personal wedding. We are having a very personal wedding and can't wait. We thought about Chester zoo as we are animal lovers but we have gone for a registry office and a farm reception so our horses and dogs can be there. We want photos of us riding :). 

will keep looking in at your updates x


----------



## ineedaseed

yay found the right thread!


----------



## honeybee2

how much are you paying her hun and what do you get in your package? xx


----------



## Kte

:thumbup: fab looking / sounding plans :flower:


----------



## NuKe

jesus!!! 2 grand for pics. thats nearly as much as my whole wedding is costing! BOY am i glad my dad and uncle are photographers!!


----------



## ineedaseed

your photographer looks amazing! i agree re photos being important hun as you need them for capturing the day. i luckily had a friend who is a photographer but they are worth the money.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just found this!! Congrats hun! I always thought you were married :blush: :D xx


----------



## honeybee2

ahhh love it!!


----------



## Arlandria

YAY!!! So glad to see you back in here (even if I do stalk you on fb & blog!) :blush:

LOVE all your ideas XXX


----------



## Arlandria

As for cake ideas, what do you and OH have in common? xx


----------



## michyk84

stalking your wedding sounds fab


----------



## Kte

How about something like this? I call 'rug rat' style cake lol If your into cakes I'm sure you can adapt and update the idea? You could do one of you and one of the groom (assuming you know his attire?) Then you could accessorise each with what you like - OH's likes for his part of the cake and your likes for yours?
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









4.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Arlandria

I know you didnt really wanna go down the animal theme but heres a few you may get ideas from?

I know you're fab with cake making so im sure whatever it'll be it'll be amazing!!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2296/2300265605_acc1d55041.jpg

https://www.bride.ca/wedding-ideas/images/Blog/Cakes/Toronto/FlourFanciesChocolateCake.jpg

https://blstb.msn.com/i/C8/D28C894A4BDA5ADA8CAD8DB42D897D.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_riNnpgfkqrs/TH6bDyP8HmI/AAAAAAAAA30/hoFQSxCwMbU/s1600/-zoo+cake.jpg

https://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/imagebuzz/web04/2010/8/12/18/james-bond-themed-wedding-cake-rocks-3783-1281653951-2.jpg

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_SO0B3Q_Mmus/S8NfaNK9wNI/AAAAAAAAD-M/Wt06qPC6UOQ/s1600/cow+wedding+cake.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

nuttymummy said:


> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! So glad to see you back in here (even if I do stalk you on fb & blog!) :blush:
> 
> LOVE all your ideas XXX
> 
> ha ha thanks Cass....I enjoy writing my blog (when i have time for it!) but im gutted i cant post pics of my wedding shoes and thoughts on hair styles because he says he wants it to be a surprise...and he reads my blog!)
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> As for cake ideas, what do you and OH have in common? xxClick to expand...
> 
> nothing LMAO guess its your true case of 'opposites attract' lol, i love 80's films...goonies, labyrinth, back to the future etc. im a HUGE horror fam and totally love freddy krueger ha ha he HATES horror.
> he likes police programs (car chases, the bill, police drama) and i cant stand it! and he loves food
> LOL we literally have nothing in common ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> michyk84 said:
> 
> 
> stalking your wedding sounds fabClick to expand...
> 
> thanks very much :)
> 
> 
> 
> Kte said:
> 
> 
> How about something like this? I call 'rug rat' style cake lol If your into cakes I'm sure you can adapt and update the idea? You could do one of you and one of the groom (assuming you know his attire?) Then you could accessorise each with what you like - OH's likes for his part of the cake and your likes for yours?Click to expand...
> 
> kte, ha ha thats fun :0)
> 
> ive made LOTS of cakes...i have a page on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/littlecherrycakecompany
> 
> so you can pretty much tell by those that i want something really different....but then again making my own wedding cake in the run up...means i may not have as much time for detail :(
> 
> *we thought of either having a 'normal' tiered wedding cake...and then a huge chunk missing out of it...and a cake gorilla sat at the side as if hed just eaten a chunk LOL*
> 
> OR i like the thought of a big goonies tiered cake with wither a skull oin the top wearing a pirate hat and eye patch for one eyed willie, or the big pirate ship
> 
> then i like 80's stuff so thought about a tiered cake made up of lots of little details....like a mogwai from gremlins, and other characters from films,tv and games we both like.
> 
> the only other option is disney....adams fav film is lion king, and we both like pixar movies....but those type of characters are really hard to perfect and may end up looking like something totally random LOLClick to expand...

Ooo love that idea x


----------



## honeybee2

Cassandra said:


> I know you didnt really wanna go down the animal theme but heres a few you may get ideas from?
> 
> I know you're fab with cake making so im sure whatever it'll be it'll be amazing!!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2296/2300265605_acc1d55041.jpg
> 
> https://www.bride.ca/wedding-ideas/images/Blog/Cakes/Toronto/FlourFanciesChocolateCake.jpg
> 
> https://blstb.msn.com/i/C8/D28C894A4BDA5ADA8CAD8DB42D897D.jpg
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_riNnpgfkqrs/TH6bDyP8HmI/AAAAAAAAA30/hoFQSxCwMbU/s1600/-zoo+cake.jpg
> 
> https://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/imagebuzz/web04/2010/8/12/18/james-bond-themed-wedding-cake-rocks-3783-1281653951-2.jpg
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_SO0B3Q_Mmus/S8NfaNK9wNI/AAAAAAAAD-M/Wt06qPC6UOQ/s1600/cow+wedding+cake.jpg

those cakes are amazing!!!!


----------



## Kte

Gorilla idea is a great one!

The picure of the tiered animal skins / pattern cake is pretty cool.

Your FB cake pictures are amazing :flower:


----------



## Mynx

You could do a tier each :) One tier with stuff that's personal to you and another with stuff that's personal to your OH :)


----------



## Kte

I don't think engraving is that expensive, I did it with my last wedding ring and I was trying to do that one on a budget! It doesn't matter if its a cheaper ring then as its more the sentiment with it by what is written on it.

Shoes wise, what about something like 'tuk shoes' https://www.tukshoes.co.uk/default.aspx?scid=2&pid=397 casual / smart / a bit different, maybe even if its just for your Dad's?


----------



## Scamp

Your wedding sounds amazing!

I love the flowers, they are gorgeous. 
x


----------



## taperjeangirl

found ya!

How cool is that 80's cake!!!!!

LOVE all your ideas so far, I think you should do that 80's cake then add on goonies, gremlins, Nightmare on elm st etc etc!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

you and me both! I am planning a 4 tier with TONS of detail, and everyone is wondering when I will actually have time to do it! 

Meh, unless you come and do it for me I am trusting no-one!! LOL

Have fun in Blackpool, love it there!!!


----------



## michyk84

you should both do the cake for the other to save on day before stress for yourself ;)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhh we would if we lived closer LOL!


----------



## michyk84

my cake maker is 2 hours away but is quite a good friend, how far apart are you?


----------



## Doodlebug.

i'm stalking!! Love all your ideas, getting married in the zoo is soo cool :)


----------



## Tasha

Just read this all (and am currently looking at your fb photos). Love your ideas, did you decide on a cake in the end?


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, I love that idea. Sounds amazing. 

I keep showing my husband all your cakes on fb, I just shared your Queen Elizabeth one, the 60 years bitches literally made me LOL. The details on your cakes are amazing.


----------



## Tasha

Oh and some of the details on your cakes are :sick: dog poo and horse manure :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

It was risky, but it made it so different and different is good. I cant stop looking at your cakes. I wish you didnt live so far away.

And yes, eyeballs were pretty :sick: too. The you can decapitate the bride made me LOL too. The details on all your cakes are fab.

Any way, sorry for changing your wedding journal to a cake one (although cant wait to see oyur wedding cake).

Is everything coming together? You stressed yet.


----------



## Doodlebug.

im intrigued about the cakes now.....I wanna see! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Links on a previous page but will just find it for you x


----------



## Tasha

Here is the cake I was talking about, you can find the rest through that photo :kiss:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...6487636926.320631.188177171925&type=1&theater


----------



## Pandora11

Love it all!


----------



## Doodlebug.

thanks tasha :)


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations :)
Your pictures are amazing, looks like you all had a great day!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations. You look amazing. Every looks like they had a great day. Gorgeous weddig cake and I love your tattoo


----------



## aly888

I just read the last couple of pages of this journal (took me a while to realise there was an 11 month gap!) and I love love love your wedding!!!! Pics are amazing too. And iv liked your cake page. You're a legend. Haha
Hope the day was amazing, coz it deffo looks it :) x


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations :)

I can see the pics :(


----------



## Kte

Congrats! :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Just had a nosey through your pics, and they look amazing! I LOVE your cake!


----------

